# I'm trying to open ports for hosting various servers.



## KuroiBlazr (Mar 16, 2016)

I've disabled the firewalls on both the computers and the router/modem (Arris TG1682) and verified that the ports are forwarded properly (router side). I've even tried DMZ and the ports still show up as closed with the client/server running. Any idea why? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Your port test shows you did not test any of the ports you forwarded.
Your test was 0 -1055 Your forwarded ports start at 1255 and go up.
Test the ports you forwarded when the game is running. So test minecraft port with minecraft is running. 

Don't to port triggering just port forwarding.


----------



## KuroiBlazr (Mar 16, 2016)

That text summary from ShieldsUP is the total number of ports checked, not the actual port. I also had the servers up and running when I performed the port check. I removed the port triggers and still nothing. Why are my normal ports closed?! 80/20/21 What gives?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

The default port for minecraft is 25565. It would appear you have edited the port number that minecraft is listening to by changing it to 34197. Reason why?

Port checker should have seen 34197 as open with the game running.

"Why are my normal ports closed?! 80/20/21 What gives? "

80 would be open if you were hosting a web server
20/21 would be open if you were hosting a ftp server
I suspect you are running neither which is why the ports are closed. This is good since port Trojans use these ftp ports for their attacks.

do a tracert yahoo.com [actual command] via a command prompt and post a screen shot of what it sees. We are looking for other private routers between you and the internet.


----------



## KuroiBlazr (Mar 16, 2016)

The port 34197 is a port for another game. That machine runs multiple servers. Here is the tracert.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

you have another private router at the second hop @ 10.201.128.1

whose router is this? you have logon/admin access?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

Can you show me what ports your server is listening on when the server is running? Use netstat -a


----------



## KuroiBlazr (Mar 16, 2016)

It's a router provided by my ISP, Brighthouse Networks. It's the Arris TG1682 and I've attached my netstat in a txt file.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

You aren't listening for the ports you have forwarded.


----------



## KuroiBlazr (Mar 16, 2016)

How would I go about correcting this?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Was that netstat completed when the minecraft server was started? If not, start the server and re-run the netstat.

If the server was started, you aren't listening for the ports you have forwarded. If that's the case, check your server config/ini file in case you inadvertently changed the default port.


----------

